# Why do people look younger after weight loss?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 11, 2019)

Whether you look younger after losing unwanted pounds depends on a number of factors. If you are over 40, losing too much weight can give you a gaunt look that makes you appear older, while keeping a few extra pounds around can lead to a more youthful appearance. On the other hand, if you are significantly overweight, losing weight in a healthy manner can give you a youthful, toned silhouette.


*Your Face*


When it comes to your face, there are pros and cons to losing weight. If you carry a significant amount of excess weight, you may have noticed that your eyes appear smaller and your jawline less defined. Losing weight will widen your eyes and sharpen your profile. The downside of losing weight is that wrinkles can become more noticeable once they're not plumped up with extra fat. A natural effect of aging is the gradual disappearance of fat pads under the eyes -- without them, eyes can appear older.


*Lose Weight Slowly*


The manner in which you lose weight can affect your appearance significantly. If you have a large amount of weight to lose, and lose it rapidly, you may end up with excess skin. This can give you an untoned, wrinkly appearance. Many people who lose in excess of 100 lbs. choose to have surgery to remove excess skin, which restores their youthful appearance. Lose weight at a slow rate of 1 lb. a week to minimize your chances of developing loose skin.


*Exercise*


As you age, you lose muscle tone. One of the best ways to lose weight and stimulate a youthful appearance is to exercise. Lift weights to tone muscles and engage in vigorous activities to give your skin a youthful glow. Exercise can do more than give your body a more youthful appearance -- it has an anti-aging effect on the brain. It also influences how you see yourself. Getting out and doing an activity such as mountain biking or canoeing can help you to feel youthful. While there's truth to the saying, "If you don't look good, you don't feel good," the reverse is also true. Feeling good may be the best elixir for youthful looks that exists.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 11, 2019)

On point! That is all true!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 17, 2019)

solidassears said:


> On point! That is all true!


Yeah, Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 24, 2019)

Obesity is a big problem when compared to the stereotypical ?beauty? standards imposed by society. Extra weight hides bone structure. It adds extra folds of skin. It creates wrinkles.


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Obesity is a big problem when compared to the stereotypical ?beauty? standards imposed by society. Extra weight hides bone structure. It adds extra folds of skin. It creates wrinkles.



Is hard on your heart -lungs -joints and makes you lazy and tired .-OD


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Less facial fat always makes you look better regardless of wrinkles ... I mean we all get wrinkles eventually so not a big deal really, but you don?t have to be a fat face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Nov 26, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> Less facial fat always makes you look better regardless of wrinkles ... I mean we all get wrinkles eventually so not a big deal really, but you don?t have to be a fat face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping the added fat would stretch the wrinkles out


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Montego said:


> I was hoping the added fat would stretch the wrinkles out



Gainzzz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> Is hard on your heart -lungs -joints and makes you lazy and tired .-OD



Yeah, noted.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> You don?t have to be a fat face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So important for us!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2019)

Actually? People who are overweight are more likely to look younger than older. In fact, the heavier you are, the less likely people are able to guess your age accurately.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2020)

When it comes to your face, there are pros and cons to losing weight. If you carry a significant amount of excess weight, you may have noticed that your eyes appear smaller and your jawline less defined. Losing weight will widen your eyes and sharpen your profile. The downside of losing weight is that wrinkles can become more noticeable once they're not plumped up with extra fat. A natural effect of aging is the gradual disappearance of fat pads under the eyes -- without them, eyes can appear older.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2020)

Here?s how to know how gaining/losing weight will change the apparent age of a particular person.



If a young person is plump, they tend to have the silhouette and lines of a middle-aged person. They look old for their age, and losing weight will make them look younger.
If a middle-aged person loses weight, and gains the lines of a young-adult, they may appear somewhat younger?unless the lost weight results in deflated, wrinkled skin, in which case they may actually appear OLDER than middle aged.
If a thin, wrinkled older person gains weight, it may smooth their wrinkles, making them appear more middle-aged?younger than their actual age.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 24, 2020)

People who are overweight are more likely to look younger than older. In fact, the heavier you are, the less likely people are able to guess your age accurately.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 2, 2020)

During obesity, a person always feel tensed and pressurized to loose weight. And it is most seen in females. Due to tension, facial expressions get changed, sadness exists most of the times and maturity gets reflected. Person feel less energetic and mostly tired.


But after losing the weight, they feel very confident and happy which make them feel more activated and make the face smiling. This all makes your face seems very happy and you start looking younger.


----------



## soniawall (Jul 22, 2021)

It makes sense if you are young or middle-aged. Excessive weight could really make you look older than you are. But for 40+ yo persons, weigh on the contrary reduce their visual age changes. It makes their skin look more elastic. I used to watch "The Biggest Loser", and most of the time old people became even older. So, it's some kind of compromise (in terms of visual appearance, ofc, fat people are sick anyway). As I know, there are various skin therapies, like this one https://www.xcellr8.health/body-sculpting/. But I'm not sure is it worth it - I don't see age changes as something to be ashamed of.


----------

